# Schools not observing 9/11 because kids don't remember it



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Utah schools will not observe 9/11 anniversary this year so they won't disturb the kids who don't remember it 

Ryan



> Utah Schools Will Not Observe 9/11 Anniversary
> 
> http://kutv.com/local/local_story_253163632.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Besides, they sure wouldn't want to offend the people that decapitate children. :******: uke:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

We probably ought to also cancel any observations of Pearl Harbor and D-Day then too. While we're at it, cancel the 4th of July and Presidents day as they are a rememberance of wars, declarations, and the men who fought them.

Idiocy!!


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think we all need to send the schools an email reminding them of the day.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

This may explain the views of Principal Beth Johnston: http://www.peacepartnersinc.net/AboutPe ... Person.htm


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

I teach high school and the school did not do anything to remember 9/11. Several other teachers brought the subject up in class however. I think it should be made a holiday, so at least schools would HAVE to acknowledge it.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well 9/11 is officially called patriot day. I teach JR high students and try to do something every yr for 9/11.


----------

